# Moruya 7, 8 & 9 Dec



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Truck is outta the FIXIT shop and seems to be running good. Van is hooked up, and leaving about 3.00 pm. Will be camped down near the Moruya wall for the weekend - watch for orange and Blue Outbacks.

Needed a head job, valve seats and radiator - was a very sick puppy. Lots of $$$  to fix, but seems good now. Haul back up the Clyde will tell.

Cheers

Dave


----------

